# UFC Fight Night 8 Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC Fight Night LIVE*
Date: 1/25/2007
Event Type: UFC Fight Night
Location: Hard Rock Live At Seminole Hard Rock (Hollywood, Florida)

----------

*Fight Card*

Rashad Evans vs. Sean Salmon
Hermes Franca vs. Spencer Fisher
Heath Herring vs. Jake O'Brien
Nathan Marquardt vs. Dean Lister

Din Thomas vs. Clay Guida
Ed Herman vs. Chris Price
Josh Burkman vs. Chad Reiner
Rich Clementi vs. Ross Pointon


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

Ed Herman vs Chris Price is in the card too. Hopefully Herman proves he is worthy of fighting in the UFC.


----------



## hammafist (Nov 19, 2006)

Tito is still wondering who Herman is :dunno:


----------



## andrew_070286 (Dec 10, 2006)

i've allways been a lister fan, but i don't really know any thing about his aponant. so i can't really call the fight yet.


----------



## Judoyourass (Nov 7, 2006)

Dean's opponet is a tough one he has never been knocked out and is undefeated in the cage. But these 2 fought before at ADCC and Dean submitted Nate by Kimura but now different rules. Nate is a world class striker and i think he would have defeated Rich Franklin if he had the title


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

are they letting ed fight a chump so dana can feel not so much like an idiot for giving that loser a contract?


----------



## Team Punishment (Jul 4, 2006)

Im sure Ed Herman will win this fight. I heard Spencer Fisher is in the card? If so hell yeah!


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

flourhead said:


> are they letting ed fight a chump so dana can feel not so much like an idiot for giving that loser a contract?


i was thinking the the same thing.:laugh:


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

Good call. Herma isnt up to much and he's a complete asshole


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Price is the designated jobber for the TUF 3 fighters.

Marquardt vs Lister looks interesting. It'll be nice to see Marquardt fight again. I hope Lister brings a better gas tank, because this could be a very fun grappling match.


----------



## randyspankstito (Sep 25, 2006)

Lister makes me laugh every time I see his face, I don't really know why. He just cracks me up. 

Ed Herman is kind of funny too. Should be an entertaining night for me.


----------



## shawnryan (Nov 23, 2006)

Herman is a corn pipe


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

it would be funny if ed loses for a third time. Then Dana will feel like a total ***** for giving that loser a contract.


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

ed herman wot a complete jobby i hate him more than sylvia i hope he loses this fight.


----------



## TheGracieHunter (Dec 19, 2006)

leew11k said:


> ed herman wot a complete jobby i hate him more than sylvia i hope he loses this fight.



HAHA jobby! quite clearly a Scotsman. I agree with the comment about Lister he looks like a wee boy trying to look tough. Don't get me wrong I like him and he's a demon on the ground but there is something funny about him trying to look tough


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

Does anybody know anything about Rashad Evans opponent?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Just thought I'd let everyone know...there's been some additions to this fight card. They've been included on the first page.


----------



## Flaw (Dec 28, 2006)

Looks great cant wait!


----------



## DangerMouse666 (Jul 9, 2006)

shawnryan said:


> Herman is a corn pipe



I Agree


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Din Thomas vs. Clay Guida is in it now also

My picks so far..

Evans/Marquardt/Herring/Franca/Herman/Guida

They still have Price down as 8-0 on ufc.com, but he just lost to Grove. It should be 7-1


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Guida vs Thomas makes me feel all tingly inside.

Here are my picks.

Herring.
Marquardt.
Evans.
Fisher.
Herman.
Guida.


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

I didnt know heath herring was in the ufc thats pretty big. Strenghten heavyweight class. hope they hold no to him. looking forward to his fight.


----------



## Punishment (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't find any match attractive to me except for Evans/Salmon.


----------



## untaken_moniker (Sep 28, 2006)

Card is looking pretty good. Most excited to see Fisher/Franca, 2 of my favorite fighters


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Din Thomas vs. Clay Guida is in it now also
> 
> My picks so far..
> 
> ...


I notice that too the other day.

I haven't seen enough of Guida to think he can beat a guy like Din. Din is a much better fighter at 155 no question. This will be a good fight too that Guida guy is like Melendez in his relentlessness. 

The Herring fight is gonna be horrifying because his opponent will probably die in the ring.

Evans will remain undefeated. If you don't believe me go to Sherdog and look the other guy up and click on all of his opponent's names and look at their records. He can't beat anyone worth a shit. Everyone he beats has losing records and he loses to guys with winning records. Just like Alessio Sakara. I don't see this as a step up from Jason Lambert honestly.

Marquardt should win he is way better than Lister IMHO even though he lost to him before, Marquardt has bypassed him in improvement. Lister is very unimpressive as of late. He had an excuse last time but still I have nothing to go by.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Guida vs Thomas was the toughest one for me to predict. Din's a good striker, and is very good on the ground. Guida is just a powerful, never say die fighter, who always goes 100 MPH. The main flaw with Guida, is his ability to just shake off(Or power out of) submissions. He got lucky doing it to Thomson, but he won't be lucky everytime. Total toss up, but I went with Guida.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

leew11k said:


> ed herman wot a complete jobby i hate him more than sylvia i hope he loses this fight.


:laugh: :thumbsup: It's always funny to see Scottish terms on international forums.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Josh Burkman will make his return on this card as well. He is fighting that TBA guy


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> Josh Burkman will make his return on this card as well. He is fighting that TBA guy


OH yea? I thought TBA retired...what was his record again? Either way, Burkman's got his hands full.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

MMAWeekly has Burkman vs. Thiago Alves. Wow that should be a pretty decent fight, hard to believe Alves is fighting again so early after UFC 66.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> MMAWeekly has Burkman vs. Thiago Alves. Wow that should be a pretty decent fight, hard to believe Alves is fighting again so early after UFC 66.


Not really, haha, unless he stubbed his toe or something walking back to the locker room. That guy he fought was a joke.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

All these fun fights. I sort of wish this was a 4 hour show, because I really would like to see all these fights. It's a shame that some of these will be non televised.

I seriously hope Fisher vs Franca, and Guida vs Thomas get televised.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

I agree with ya on the Fisher vs. Franca match...I hope they televise this one.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Looking at the first post, it seems that Fisher vs Franca is on the main card. That's good, but sadly, Guida vs Thomas isn't. I hope either Heath or Rashad(Or both for that matter) destroy their opponents, so we can see Thomas vs Guida.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Damone said:


> Looking at the first post, it seems that Fisher vs Franca is on the main card. That's good, but sadly, Guida vs Thomas isn't. I hope either Heath or Rashad(Or both for that matter) destroy their opponents, so we can see Thomas vs Guida.


lol i agree with you, however we are out of luck because rashad is not a finisher, all of his fights in the ufc except 1 have ended in a decision.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

esv said:


> lol i agree with you, however we are out of luck because rashad is not a finisher, all of his fights in the ufc except 1 have ended in a decision.


He knocked Jason Lambert the f*ck out man. I think we are gonna start seeing a new improved Rashad. Since he started training with Jardine and Diego he is a lot better. Plus this Salmon guy ain't shit.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

Happy to see Franca vs. Fisher being on the main card, this just may be the fight of the night. I'm pulling for Franca but im having some doubts...


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

of the 4 main fights, the one I am looking forward to the least is the one UFC is hyping the most! Evans vs. Salmon


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

r we gonna be able to bet on any of theses


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thiago Alves has been replaced by Chad Reiner in the MMAWeekly rumors section.

Fight Finder - Chad Reiner's Mixed Martial Arts Statistics


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> Thiago Alves has been replaced by Chad Reiner in the MMAWeekly rumors section.
> 
> Fight Finder - Chad Reiner's Mixed Martial Arts Statistics


Yea I thought I read somewhere he tested positive for a banned substance after he destroyed osama jr. last week. A fine and suspension, sucks for him.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> He knocked Jason Lambert the f*ck out man. I think we are gonna start seeing a new improved Rashad. Since he started training with Jardine and Diego he is a lot better. Plus this Salmon guy ain't shit.


agree 100%


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

It's a shame this fight is happening so soon, in my opinion. I was hoping for these two to meet up in the future, possibly for a title match. If anyone, I think it will be Franca that will give Sean Sherk the biggest fight when he's ready to defend his title. I don't see Fisher taking Sherk out, his wrestling definitely isn't strong enough and Sherk would outmuscle and pound him. Franca's jiu-jitsu is really strong, he could possibly submit Sherk and he could avoid being controlled.

I'm pulling for Fisher to beat Franca, though.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

TheJame said:


> It's a shame this fight is happening so soon, in my opinion. I was hoping for these two to meet up in the future, possibly for a title match. If anyone, I think it will be Franca that will give Sean Sherk the biggest fight when he's ready to defend his title. I don't see Fisher taking Sherk out, his wrestling definitely isn't strong enough and Sherk would outmuscle and pound him. Franca's jiu-jitsu is really strong, he could possibly submit Sherk and he could avoid being controlled.
> 
> I'm pulling for Fisher to beat Franca, though.


What the hell is taking so long for Sherk to fight anyway? It seems like it's been forever.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> What the hell is taking so long for Sherk to fight anyway? It seems like it's been forever.


Sherk has a torn rotator cuff. A couple of articles have said he's going to be out until Summer.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

That's what I've heard, too. I wonder if it was from his fight with Florian. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

Sean Sherk out until summer 2007 at UFCmania - The Ultimate UFC Fan Blog!

it says it here


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

This just in...



> The scheduled light heavyweight bout between Seth Petruzelli (5-3) and Hector Ramirez (6-2-1) at UFC Fight Night 8 is off.
> 
> Here’s a snip from a Petruzelli MySpace bulletin:
> 
> ...


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> This just in...


Damn, that's shitty. That would have been a great stand up war.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to this event. 3 of the 4 main bouts look good and the main event with probably be decent with Salmon proving people wrong.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i think it's **** of Dana that Heath is on Fight Night and he's not the main event. i just can't stand how Dana ignores the rest of MMA. if he wanted to become the ultimate, he'd do more to unify the sport and promote cross-promotional cooporation than just ignore the fact that his shitty fighters pale in comparisson to all the others around the world!!!

at the very least, at least he's one of the televised fights!!!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Shitty fighters? What are you talking about?

God forbid Dana doesn't put a former Pride fighter in the main event. The nerve of him! Nevermind the fact that Heath hasn't exactly set the world on fire ever since losing to Nogueira the second time. I like Heath, and feel he'll be a nice addition to the HW division, but why should he get the main event slot? Do you actually think Herring vs O'Brien is main event material?

Rashad is actually familiar to UFC fans. Heath Herring is not. Also, Rashad has a lot more promise than current Heath Herring. Good boxing, good wrestling, and undefeated vs questionable(Since UFC rules will cause him to change his strategy) fighter, who will be nothing more than a solid addition.


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

hey guys can someone post live results of tonights fights as a few of us are in Australia and have no way of watching the event. UFC had told me there is no link to watch the event via there web site either. There is no such thing as Spike TV here. Cheers.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Hermes wins via 2nd round stoppage (strikes)

Close 1st round, I gave it to Hermes though.
Both fighters looked pretty gassed towards the end of the 2nd but Hermes got in enough to force the referee to stop it.

Spencer looked a little smaller than I think we're used to seeing him at 155.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Rambler14, that chick is ****ing hot!


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks rambler...someone pls keep up the live action posts for us that cant see the fight.

thanks.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

pt447 said:


> Rambler14, that chick is ****ing hot!


Hell yeah she is!










LMAO @ Hermes just said "****ING" on Spike TV.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

uh... tons of PRIDE footage promoting Rampage!!!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

uh... goldberg just said... "heath hearring, to make his octogon debut in his very long UFC career"

what the ****???


lol... abscense from "stateside competition"... they completely ignored his "japanese" record... ****ing lame...


"spent much of his career over in holland"

"wow... they finally mentioned Japan... but only to say he fought CC" lol


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Impressive victory for Hermes. After he caught Fisher with that long looping right to the temple...Spencer was f'n dazed and confused.

Great. Now EVERYONE is going to do the "GSP Beg." :thumbsdown:


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

pt447 said:


> "spent much of his career over in holland"
> 
> "wow... they finally mentioned Japan... but only to say he fought CC" lol


Actually Rogan mentioned his fight with Noguiera too.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

why do fights take so long to get going in the UFC? like, i'm not saying the fighters aren't cautious in PRIDE, but in the UFC, it seems to take the whole first round until the fight gets going!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

IF heath loses by an elbow cut, i'm gunna kick my TV


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

seeing Heath up against the fense, makes me remember why i like the Ring better...


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

not sure what it is... but Heath looks like a kindergardener...


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Through 2 rounds,

Heath Herring looks like crap.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

man... after that knock down by Heath... i screamed for knees to the head... then i got sad and remembered it wasn't PRIDE. Heath threw this fight away... but O'brian also didn't do anything to finish the fight... he really did just lay on Heath.


you can tell o'brian learned from tito... he was just laying on heaths' back and not doing anything... lol.

well heath, you threw it away...


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> Through 2 rounds,
> 
> Heath Herring looks like crap.


if this is your first look at heath... i'm sorry... that was strange... but also, in PRIDE he was so good at knocking a guy down... kneeing him in the skull a few times, and if that didn't KO the guy, Heath would roll up and put on a Sub.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Herring may HAVE been an international superstar, but that sh*t was embarrassing.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

pt447 said:


> if this is your first look at heath... i'm sorry... that was strange... but also, in PRIDE he was so good at knocking a guy down... kneeing him in the skull a few times, and if that didn't KO the guy, Heath would roll up and put on a Sub.


I hope he sticks around, we know the HW division can use all the help it can get.

Unanimous decision win for O'Brien


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Just shut up Heath, you're embarrassing yourself even more. You knew the rules going in to the fight. Suck it up and come back in 2-3 months.


----------



## calcurt (Jan 26, 2007)

what a boring fighter in o'brien, couldnt even manage to finish the fight when he had his back several times.:thumbsdown:


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

I know but if I paid for that fight I would be one made sonofa*****.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Thank god I didn't.


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

Here comes the favoritism... this undercard with Ed Herman in it better be worth it to put it in over the other three fights I would have rather seen.

Better get it done Ed


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Herman vs. Price??? WTF!

GIVE US LISTER VS. MARQUARDT


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

Is lister v marquardt being broadcast at all ??? if not thats fkn crazy.


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

^^^^ What they said!


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

Whoopity ****ing doo, NEXT FIGHT PLZ!


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Memo to Ed Herman: That wasn't a controversial loss. You just lost, period.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

What are the undercard results?


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

I was gonna say the same thing wtf is he thinking controversial, HAH. At least he admitted getting "Smoked" by MacDonald


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Undercard results:


Rich Clementi def. Ross Pointon via Submission (rear naked choke) in Round 2.
Din Thomas def. Clay Guida via Unanimous Decision (29-28, 29-28, 29-28) after 3 Rounds.
Ed Herman def. Chris Price via Submission (armbar) in Round 1.
Josh Burkman def. Chad Reiner via Unanimous Decision (29-28, 29-28, 30-27) after 3 Rounds.
Nathan Marquardt def. Dean Lister via Unanimous Decision (30-27, 30-25, 30-25) after 3 Rounds.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Clay Guida lost shit! Atleast Franca won his fight he's my fav LW.


----------



## TheGodfather (Aug 29, 2006)

Woh!!! What A Knockout!!!! Yaaa Rashad!!!


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Shows thoughts...

Franca vs Fisher was fun, but a tad disappointing. Nice to see Franca get a good win(Even though I picked Fisher). Franca sporting the CRAZY HAIR~! He gets on his knee's, and wins over the crowd. Franca rules.

Heath Herring smokes pole in his UFC debut. Man, what happened, Heath? Send O'Brien to Greg Jackson's camp.

Herman beats Price. Yep.

Rashad is becoming quite awesome. That high kick was really great, and he has shown that he will be a force. Awesome KO. Good post-fight promo by Rashad as well. 

Fun(Albeit disappointing) show. We didn't get to see either Lister vs Marquardt or Guida vs Thomas, so that sucked. Rashad was awesome, and Franca's post-fight promo ruled.


----------



## kyle1 (Jul 10, 2006)

I liked the Rashad fight...but as an EMT I was actually really concerned for Salmon LONG term after he did not regain consciousness. Pretty much your chances of having seizures and long term problems go soaring after your brain takes that much damage.(mma might be safe right now, but in 30 years it might not be near as safe as it is being portrayed.

In other news I still love mma and that was the worst card(energy wise from the crowd) I have ever seen! Almost makes you miss the booing morons from ppvs!(maybe not) >>> :dunno:


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

I can't say I'm not disappointed about Franca's win and Fisher's loss, as fun as it was while it lasted. Franca won me over at the end, he just seems like such a nice guy. Franca vs. Sherk should be interesting when it happens. 

Heath Herring is a bum. I've never yelled at my tv that much before. What a disappointment. Then he complains about the guy taking him to the ground. Jake O'Brien beat that ass, plain and simple.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

As I said in the thread ranking the fight night, I thought the entire night was a disappointment. To start off, they show Franca vs. Fisher. Fisher looked sloppy most of the fight, Franca was throwing some wild punches. He was able to finish Fisher, but he didn't have enough power (Even behind those crazy swings) to drop him. That was quite disappointing - If you've got a guy on the ropes, you better be able to put him down. Franca can beg all he wants, but does he really think he can step in with guys like Penn, Gomi, or Sherk? Ha... Yeah, that dye must've seeped into your brain.

Then we have Heath Herring vs. O'Brien. Not only was that fight boring, but adding salt to the wounds was the fact that they had hyped it up so much. You've got Herring holding his hands like he's trying to rat tail O'Brien and O'Brien not able to finish off any subs. Terrible fight in my opinion.

You had an extremely short moment of excitement with Ed Herman's arm bar, but the way his opponent reacted seemed like he was expecting to lose. This line of thinking is backed by the fact that the dude was way overweight for the fight. 

Finally was Rashad vs. Sean "Fish Kick" Salmon. What...the...hell... was with that kick at the beginning of the fight? Not only that, but did you see Salmon throwing kicks to warm up? The guy looked like a total amateur. He did better than I thought he would as we got deep into the first round, but it was so evident that this guy was extremely green. He had a gut, he was gassed (From what??) early, and he didn't cause any damage. What were they trying to prove? Am I supposed to be impressed with Rashad? "Yay Rashad! Go you! You knocked out a human punching bag!" 

Honestly, me and my roomates watched that fight night and all left extremely disappointed. C'mon, you're going to follow a fight night with Karo, Koscheck, and Diego with a night of boring fights? Totally unimpressed. Not only that, but they basically got a guy hurt knowing full well he didn't belong there. Salmon got effed up, and for what? To give Rashad a highlight reel to hype up his title shot. That's bullshit.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

In Salmon's defense, he hung there with Rashad. Despite not being better conditioned and definitely outmatched on his feet, Salmon got a couple of solid takedown on Rashad, who is known as being a great wrestler. He put up a fight, I don't think it was "bullsh*t" that they gave him to Rashad. Remember, he was the one that asked for the fight. He said it himself. 

I think Salmon will be back. I'm glad he was okay, that was a brutal knockout.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

TheJame said:


> In Salmon's defense, he hung there with Rashad. Despite not being better conditioned and definitely outmatched on his feet, Salmon got a couple of solid takedown on Rashad, who is known as being a great wrestler. He put up a fight, I don't think it was "bullsh*t" that they gave him to Rashad. Remember, he was the one that asked for the fight. He said it himself.
> 
> I think Salmon will be back. I'm glad he was okay, that was a brutal knockout.


I don't blame Salmon or Rashad for taking the fight man. You take whatever fight the UFC sets in front of you. On the other hand, I think it was a bad reflection on Silva, Dana, and the organization to set up a fight like that. Hell, if I wrestled Diego or Hughes in college, does that mean I should be able to fight them if I ask? Salmon didn't belong in there.


----------



## jamlena (Oct 15, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> Just shut up Heath, you're embarrassing yourself even more. You knew the rules going in to the fight. Suck it up and come back in 2-3 months.


Well put, he seemed to be complaining a bit too much considering all the hype about him before the fight.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

pt447 said:


> i think it's **** of Dana that Heath is on Fight Night and he's not the main event. i just can't stand how Dana ignores the rest of MMA. if he wanted to become the ultimate, he'd do more to unify the sport and promote cross-promotional cooporation than just ignore the fact that his shitty fighters pale in comparisson to all the others around the world!!!
> 
> at the very least, at least he's one of the televised fights!!!


Wow, is all I have to say to this post, after watchin Heath fight I could go for a takedown on Heath and take him...Why is everyone feeling sorry for salmon??? its not like he had to take the fight!!!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

e-thug said:


> Wow, is all I have to say to this post, after watchin Heath fight I could go for a takedown on Heath and take him...Why is everyone feeling sorry for salmon??? its not like he had to take the fight!!!


hey, all of Heath's previous fights where proof enought to justify my statement. you can't always know what is going to happen, and honestly, i've never ever seen heath look like that. and i've been watching his fights since his first one in PRIDE. he just wasn't good. and worse, he shit on MMA by saying "i wanna keep the fight standing for the fans, nobody wants to see us on the ground"... he said that... 

i don't know what happened, but heath is done.:dunno:


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

pt447 said:


> hey, all of Heath's previous fights where proof enought to justify my statement. you can't always know what is going to happen, and honestly, i've never ever seen heath look like that. and i've been watching his fights since his first one in PRIDE. he just wasn't good. and worse, he shit on MMA by saying "i wanna keep the fight standing for the fans, nobody wants to see us on the ground"... he said that...
> 
> i don't know what happened, but heath is done.:dunno:



Alright fair enough, I wouldn't have made the comment however that performance was soo pathetic...I wanna c Jake O'Brien now get KO'ed, which wont be hard if ya seen what happend after heath landed that jab!


----------



## irievolks (Jan 28, 2007)

Calibretto9 said:


> Fisher looked sloppy most of the fight, Franca was throwing some wild punches. He was able to finish Fisher, but he didn't have enough power (Even behind those crazy swings) to drop him. That was quite disappointing - If you've got a guy on the ropes, you better be able to put him down. Franca can beg all he wants, but does he really think he can step in with guys like Penn, Gomi, or Sherk? Ha... Yeah, that dye must've seeped into your brain.


franca has gotta be the sloppiest fighter in the lightweights. he has no idea what is happening when he throws a punch,looks very amateur. i don't think he would have a chance with fisher next time. 
maybe i was just pissed to see fisher lose................


----------



## sisdavid (Dec 31, 2006)

*Reshad Evens*

Nice high head kick. Did that guy ever get up. I bet that dude has a real bad head ache.


----------



## antiscian (Jan 28, 2007)

I recorded this for a friend after seeing this incredible knockout. I thought it would be interesting to remove the audio and add "Mad World" - As in the Gears of War video game commercial. Some will think its stupid but some will think its funny:

Rashad Evans Knockout done to Gears of War Music


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

antiscian said:


> I recorded this for a friend after seeing this incredible knockout. I thought it would be interesting to remove the audio and add "Mad World" - As in the Gears of War video game commercial. Some will think its stupid but some will think its funny:
> 
> Rashad Evans Knockout done to Gears of War Music



dude i actually kinda liked it. sean was going nowhere in that fight and the music fit. :laugh:


----------



## antiscian (Jan 28, 2007)

kds13 said:


> dude i actually kinda liked it. sean was going nowhere in that fight and the music fit. :laugh:


Awesome! I thought some would. I made it yesterday and showed it to my girlfriend. We were busting up over it!


----------



## Brydon (Jan 13, 2007)

I thought that was pretty funny too. Not often do you get a vicious knockout mixed with melo emotional music. Funny to see Rashard walking around the ring with a massive grin on his face with that music playing.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

irievolks said:


> franca has gotta be the sloppiest fighter in the lightweights. he has no idea what is happening when he throws a punch,looks very amateur. i don't think he would have a chance with fisher next time.
> maybe i was just pissed to see fisher lose................


he knows what hes doing if he didnt he would be on this huge winning streak that he is on now. Ive been to the american top team and seen hermes spar he has much better stuff then that. I think what he was trying to do was throw high punches to get the opponent to weave and then go for the take down which in the first round he did and pulled the transition off amazingly.

also you have to remember hermes isnt a striker and he isnt going to get into a brawl with you. His big thing is hes going to take you to the ground and use his amazing jiu jitzu skills to beat you. On the ground I dont think theres any one that can beat franca in the UFC


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

Kinda sucks to see fisher lose. I think Francas win is a fluke cause he was just throwing random punches and got lucky. I really think Fisher is a better fighter but im not mad Franca won. He seems like a nice guy but he wont beat seak.


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

oh he will brake sherk and theres no such thing as a fluke. Theres no such thing as a sucker punch either, if some one goes out and throws a punch with the entent to hit you and it hits it isnt a sucker punch its a punch. Fischer didnt bring anything interesting to the table and when they were on the ground hermes was overwhelming him. Cant wait till he fights sherk I will be betting all of my points on hermes


----------



## sisdavid (Dec 31, 2006)

*Fluke*

I don't think it was a fluke because if it is true that it was a fluke then 90% of chuck Lidels fights are a fluke because he throws some crazy punches. UFC is new that maybe the best technique to punch who knows. Maybe he has ben practicing that punch for years.


----------



## LionsDen32 (Feb 4, 2007)

Anyone else here a fan of Rashad Evans, I am. His KO on salomon was nice.


----------

